# Mortgage holders are the highest earners



## Brendan Burgess (1 Sep 2014)

The [broken link removed] shows the earnings, classified according to tenure status. 

Average gross weekly _household _income in 2009/2010 



 owned outright|€897
Owned with a mortgage|€1,444
Rented from a local authority|€516
Rented from private owner|€808
Rent free|€698This is the household income and not the individual's income.


----------

